

MySpace’s Mapreduce Framework - yarapavan
http://qizmt.myspace.com/

======
jacquesm
> MySpace’s Mapreduce Framework currently supports Windows 2003 Server,
> Windows 2008 Server, Windows Vista and up.

That's just too bad then.

~~~
gaius
GPLv3 too.

